# Camera video cable



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I'm looking to extend my camera cable that goes from the reel to the monitor. I can't seem to find one. I ordered a 4pin video cable from amazon(the black one) but it's too small.

I need a 4 pin cable to fit the blue one that's pictured below.

Any suggestions on the actual name or an amzon or ebay listing?


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

Can you simply order an extra camera cable from the camera company? It should have a male and female end right?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Standard Drain said:


> Can you simply order an extra camera cable from the camera company? It should have a male and female end right?


I'm not sure it came direct from China but I can try, who knows.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Looks like a cheap din-4 knock off. If it were me I would order like 10 good quality coaxial 4 pin connectors and make my own extension as well as swap those stock ones out.






.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Looks like a cheap din-4 knock off. If it were me I would order like 10 good quality coaxial 4 pin connectors and make my own extension as well as swap those stock ones out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I tried your "din-4" search word and it doesn't look the same. Same thing for "coaxial 4 pin connectors" nothing is remotely close.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm sorry, xlr connector. They are both used in audio setups.


https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/4-Pin-XLR-Audio-Chassis-Connector_60202227877.html


Still isn't the real deal but a cheap knock off.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Standard Drain said:


> Can you simply order an extra camera cable from the camera company? It should have a male and female end right?


After your suggestion I went to check on my order and clicked send a message to seller. It was a live chat!!!! 10 seconds later I was in direct contact with someone. He said I could buy 1.5, 3 or 5 meter lengths and he'll send a link to my email on monday. 30$USD for 2pcs 3m cable. Hopefully they can ship airmail, I don't want to wait 2 months

I Think I found it GX12-4 pin on amazon.

https://www.amazon.ca/uxcell®-Femal...in+aviation+cable&qid=1564192839&s=hi&sr=1-79


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Pin-Sewe...able-Connection-Wire-1-5m-4-Core/264167962730


https://www.americanradiosupply.com/4-pin-microphone-electrical-cable-connector/








.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> https://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Pin-Sewe...able-Connection-Wire-1-5m-4-Core/264167962730
> 
> 
> https://www.americanradiosupply.com/4-pin-microphone-electrical-cable-connector/
> ...


Thanks, unfortunately one is from china so about 2 months wait and the other only seem to sell connectors and I don't know what kind of cable is required.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

So the factory sent me a link to buy 2m cables. I should get them in a week or so.

I received a text message from DHL asking if they could drop the package without a signature. I filled in the location to put it in the mailbox and I added if the package is left on the front porch I will personally find the driver and kick his butt.

I'm not joking and he better believe it.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

I got them today, that was real fast shipping direct from China!!!

The driver called me this afternoon, He says I left the package on the porch. I said you what!!!

No I'm joking I liked your message of kicking the driver's butt if I left it on the porch. I had to direct him on how to pull the mailbox handle. 

The cables look to be excellent quality. Now the reel can be father away than the monitor.


----------

